# swollen vagina...red...feel uncomfortable...no pain?



## nhlgal (Jul 29, 2003)

is this associated with a yeast infection...urinary tract infection or a bladder infection? help...i'm scared...don't want to go to the doc yet...get these panic attacks when i go!!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually with a yeast infection you will be quite uncomfortable. Maybe not pain, but very itchy and it can be itchy to the point of being painful.Shouldn't be anything with a UTI (which are usually painful when you urinate).There are bacterial infections of the vagina and as much as you panic you should have this checked out and get it cleared up ASAP. If you have been sexually active it might be a sexually transmitted problem and others may need to be treated as well. Some of the sexually transmitted diseases may make you sterile if you delay.If you have valium or other anti-anxiety drugs take them so you can go. If you haven't talked to a doctor about this level of anxiety you need to do that to.K.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah i would goto your doctor or sexual health clinic you know the kind all confidential and no one knows you if anxiety of going to your doctor bothers you







remember ignoring doesnt make it go away, go get checked out


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean, I hate visiting the doctor and will do anything to put it off. However, I have some lower abdominal pain at the moment which is not what I usually suffer with. I think I may have a bladder infection, so I am going to have to bite the bullet and see the doctor.Hope it all turns out alright.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

What is the source of your anxiety? Is it seeing a male doc for female problems? I found a female doctor. She understands where I'm coming from on many of my issues. YOu do need to get this checked out ASAP. What are you using for birth control? I found myself allergic to the creams and gels and condoms also caused irritation. Have you changed laundry detergents? Are your undies getting rinsed good enough?


----------



## anderson27 (Feb 13, 2005)

what you have described sounds like a yeast infection. If you hate going to the dr., call and ask for diflucan. you may be able to get this prescribed without seeing the dr, and just describing your symptoms to the nurse.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah sounds like a yeast infection to me too *sits here suffering with one* cotton undies ands howers also help... tohugh best get checked out


----------



## 14114 (Jun 17, 2005)

sounds like a bacterial infection to me which needs to be taken care of with antibiotics. Go the doc asap.


----------

